# Aug 1 Early goose



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

got myself three dozen of these for the opener this year


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ya I saw those @ IWA calling contest.........They are pretty Sweet!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Thats great UND


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

are they FFD's?? or just guide series?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

They are the peach fuzz series. DUHHH


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ya haha! They are from Dakota Decoy!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I just got back from a resident goose hunt in the fraser valley of BC. I had my doubts about a march canada hunt right from the get go. We only hunted 1 morning. When we cleaned the birds they were full of eggs. I think goose season should be in the fall. If there is a population problem it should be adressed then with a higher bag limit. I love to shoot geese but I feel bad about taking advantage of them while they are so vulnerable.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

justund223 said:


> got myself three dozen of these for the opener this year


That's classic. I would like to see the adults in a "molt series" as well. 8)


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Where can I get my hands on these so the young ones dont wise up to the fully plumed looking dekes I already have?


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

the best thing about these things is if you buy the six slots for them you can get like 3 or for dozen out in one trip


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Thats a good point Justin... The main issue I see with them right now is that the final approach style feet are sure to limit the motion in that early wheat stub..... wait, is anything harvested by Aug 1st :lol:


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

When are they coming out with floaters :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> When are they coming out with floaters


In the works...
A "pro staffer" leaked these pictures to me...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I heard the will have the "shell" series. AKA 1-3 week old. Lot's of blood on the deeks. 
The "ugly duckling series". 3-6 weeks. Little if any peach fuzz,
and the "I like to follow mom across busy roads in search of food series," cuz I can't fly Umm 6-9 weeks? Lot's of fuzz.

Then they will have the field series like pictured at top.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

all i know is the saying "early season is like shooting fish in barrel" will take on a new meaning this year, if it goes through


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Here is a pic of the new "shell series.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

franchinatersss said:


> Here is a pic of the new "shell series.


Where did you find that? I thought they weren't going to release them yet. :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

When does the ND early goose season start or haven't they decided?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have 37 doz of them on order! This season will give a whole new meaning to setting your decoys in family groups!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

instaed of them landing in the dekes, with the new decoys i will have them sprinting in


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

man, my dog is going to come unglued if these new dekes make em sprint in like you say. I can see it now.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Can't have the season open too early cause I'll be working 60 hours a week still to try and squeeze through hunting season on savings.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

TANATA said:


> Can't have the season open too early cause I'll be working 60 hours a week still to try and squeeze through hunting season on savings.


It would sure be a shame not to see you afield this coming season, josh. :lol:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> > When are they coming out with floaters
> 
> 
> In the works...
> A "pro staffer" leaked these pictures to me...


Looks like I'm going to have to raid my kid's bath toys. Gonna be tough to attach line and weights though...


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

T Shot said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> > > When are they coming out with floaters
> ...


Just loop it over that neck and put a sinker on the other end. You got it. 
Dan


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

Leo, please change your avatar. I was feeling kinda pukey b4 I came on today.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

I second that theo, made me a little woozy too! uke:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

What do you guys mean? I love it!! MMMM SEXY!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Leo,is that one of your co-workers?

If so do you ever get stuck in a silo with her for a weekend??? :biggrin:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

shes HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I'd tap that all night. wat are you talking about?


----------



## blazedillon (Feb 7, 2007)

what are they geese that are not fully growing


----------

